# rebuilding caged bearings



## jd56 (Aug 23, 2013)

I would guess that most of us would just go out and buy replacement bearings once we realized the bearings fell out of the cage.
I'm servicing my 50' Western Flyer badged Huffman deluxe and would like to repair these bearings.
The common issue I see with these that get neglected is the cage prongs spread open or wear down, and the steel bearings fall out.

The question is, is there a procedure one should use to reinsert and secure these bearings in a slightly worn cage?
I am sure most would say, just place the bearings back in the cage and bend the cage as to keep play for free movement of the bearing yet secure to the assembly.
Or should I just trash them as it may create a problem later on?

Probably a no brainer question and so answered in my post but, I like your thoughts and what you do.
I have never seen this type of bearing with such little housing retainer material in the cage....are these rare and hard to find?


----------



## morton (Aug 23, 2013)

*I did it my way*

If I had a retainer with 1 or 2 loose bearings, I would fill the retainer with grease and pop the bearings back in.  But if the retainer was rusted or mangled, I would just fill the cup with new appropriate size loose bearings, remove one, and you would be good to go.


----------

